# Latest police pursuit vehicle.



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Devon & Cornwall police latest pursuit vehicle on the A38: http://www.msn.com/en-gb/cars/news/...h-careless-drivers/ar-AAlyZR6?ocid=spartandhp


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Excellent, anything that acts as a deterrent, or enables the prosecution of dangerous, careless, inconsiderate, or phone using drivers gets a big thumbs up from me. 

Considerate and reasonable drivers have nothing whatsoever to fear.

Andy


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

They had a large campaign in November to catch (and deter) speeding motorists, mobile phone users etc. It was called Operation Vortex and it's amazing at what some drivers were doing!

http://www.northdevonjournal.co.uk/...nwall-police/story-29973040-detail/story.html


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Should be rolled out across the country. Along with more patrol cars.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Great idea.


But, on the video they are after WRECKLESS drivers - anyone got a spell checker?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Great idea.
> 
> But, on the video they are after WRECKLESS drivers - anyone got a spell checker?


They also need a thesaurus. Undercover means sorta secret. 
Lovely to see it so widely publicised!

I expect the penalty will be two tickles with a fluffy dusters.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Devonboy said:


> Devon & Cornwall police latest pursuit vehicle on the A38: http://www.msn.com/en-gb/cars/news/...h-careless-drivers/ar-AAlyZR6?ocid=spartandhp


What degree does one need to drive it?


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> What degree does one need to drive it?


Probably the third................


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I saw this on TV a few years ago, so not a new idea.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

They caught one drive cooking a meal while at the wheel of his lorry!!!!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

They should stick a trailer on the back and carry a few loads while patrolling to help towards the costs.


Pete


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

As Kev intimates there is a tractor unit featured on one of the long running police series.
I don't know the name of the series.....I wouldn't admit it if I did:surprise:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I wonder if they all have Tacho cards and whether VOSA check them. Is there a qualified transport manager and do the vehicles have speed limiters?

Or are they breaking the law, or maybe exempt, but by what provision? Does ay provision cover all Forces or does each Force need its own from thr DfT?

Just askin'

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> I wonder if they all have Tacho cards and whether VOSA check them. Is there a qualified transport manager and do the vehicles have speed limiters?
> 
> Or are they breaking the law, or maybe exempt, but by what provision? Does ay provision cover all Forces or does each Force need its own from thr DfT?
> 
> ...


Not 100% sure but I'd think no tacho required, nor a TM, as not hire and reward, although drivers hours would need to be observed, as for speed, they may have a special dispensation to exceed the normal 56mph limit, and even possibly the 3rd lane rule, although perhaps not as it would be an unexpected maneuver.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Not 100% sure but I'd think no tacho required, nor a TM, *as not hire and reward*, although drivers hours would need to be observed, as for speed, they may have a special dispensation to exceed the normal 56mph limit, and even possibly the 3rd lane rule, although perhaps not as it would be an unexpected maneuver.


On that point, when I was driving VW T5 minibuses for a travel company, which did not charge for the ride to the airport - it was a freebie inside the holiday price, we were still required to get Private Hire licences for the Drivers and Vehicles. I do not know how Reigate Council justified that, especially for all the fleet of 150 vehicles, most of which never entered the Borough and many were based in Leeds, Chester, Leicester etc.. Nice little earner or the Council.

Geoff


----------



## Dick_Sale (Sep 26, 2011)

Is it not better to stop the bad behaviour of drivers before it happens, hiding in trucks behind walls in plain cars etc. is not as effective as having a blinged up police car on patrol. I have never been in favour of this sort of policing, it is also better to see what your money is being spent on.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Dick_Sale said:


> Is it not better to stop the bad behaviour of drivers before it happens, hiding in trucks behind walls in plain cars etc. is not as effective as having a blinged up police car on patrol. I have never been in favour of this sort of policing, it is also better to see what your money is being spent on.


I think a patrol car, being much lower than a truck cab, is not much deterrent for a truck driver using a phone at his waist level.

Whether that police truck should be badged is not something I would comment on, but the physical difficulties of deterring a truck driver from low down still exist.

Drones alongside? Maybe not.

Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Did I see that the blues was switched on in that vT. surely that should be enough.

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> Did I see that the blues was switched on in that vT. surely that should be enough.
> 
> cabby


But that is after being spotted. Dick_Sale's point was showing badged vehicles as a deterrent before the offence.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Unmarked will catch people unawares, and truckers can do some really serious damage, badge them up and they see you coming, not to mention CB radio comms.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Way back in 2008, North Wales Police made the news by hiding speed camera in a horsebox..

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/7322582.stm


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

paulmold said:


> Way back in 2008, North Wales Police made the news by hiding speed camera in a horsebox..
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/7322582.stm


I have seen them hidden in wheelie bins in France :surprise:

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's too easy to exceed the speed limit in France. Not so in UK. At least where we go.

Ray.


----------

